# Saunces Ryu



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about Saunces Ryu Jujutsu?  Typically how much training is devoted to striking, standing grapple, throwing, groundfighting, anything else I didn't think of right now, etc?


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, now I feel stupid.  I was scrolling through and I see not only did I spell it wrong in the title I did it again in the body.  I meant Sanuces Ryu...


----------

